# Alfine/Nexus brifters



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Didn't know these existed:

http://store.somafab.com/ve8alsh.html

Could be cool if ya like drops...

The search function turned up an older thread (http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=498952&highlight=versa+alfine) on the shifter, but it doesn't look like anyone had actually tried them. Any personal experience out there w/ the Versa shifter?

Thanks,


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Stupidly overpriced.


----------



## yetirich (Jan 12, 2004)

Schmucker said:


> Stupidly overpriced.


Only if you purchase them for Soma.

Get them at AEBike.com for 180 with free shipping.

Going to be putting them on my new bike with some shallow drop bars.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

yetirich said:


> Only if you purchase them for Soma.
> 
> Get them at AEBike.com for 180 with free shipping.
> 
> Going to be putting them on my new bike with some shallow drop bars.


Definitely interested to hear your feedback, once you have some miles on the setup.


----------



## irrah (Dec 18, 2008)

Soma:
Versa shifters designed for Shimano Alfine and Nexus 8 speed internally-geared hubs. *Left side is brake only*.

AEBike:
Item Specifications - *Left Shifter*
Color Silver/Black
*FD/Shifter Compatibility Shimano Road Double*
Brake Lever Actuation Short Pull
Brake Lever Use Left


----------



## bobbotron (Nov 28, 2007)

irrah said:


> Soma:
> Versa shifters designed for Shimano Alfine and Nexus 8 speed internally-geared hubs. *Left side is brake only*.
> 
> AEBike:
> ...


So you're only buying the left shifter from AEBike?


----------



## irrah (Dec 18, 2008)

bobbotron said:


> So you're only buying the left shifter from AEBike?


No, AEBike Specifications is incorrect. 
Only rear Versa shifter is available.
The right shifter is compatible with Alfine and Nexus 8 speed IG hubs. The left lever only operates brakes, it is not designed for use with a front derailleur.


----------



## scheissami (Apr 12, 2010)

So, how are they working out? A review I read here suggested they worked well, though they were spendy. I want to put drop bars on a commuter bike I'm building, and the other option I'm considering is the Jtek, especially since you don't need the tensioner-device-thingie on the rear hub. I suppose since these were designed specifically with the Alfine in mind that they don't need any other gear/mods?


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

this is the same thing the civia bryant usesfor it's belt drive. The unbranded version:

http://www.sussex.com.tw/versa.html


----------

